# The Lord of the Rings Trilogy (Platinum Series Special Extended Edition)



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 5, 2008)

Okay, I haven't yet bought any of the Lord of the Rings movies on DVD and this set has my full attention. However I don't want to buy it under the precept that it contains *only* the extended editions. Can anyone confirm if it has the original motion pictures as well?


----------



## Dire Bare (Sep 5, 2008)

Reveille said:


> Okay, I haven't yet bought any of the Lord of the Rings movies on DVD and this set has my full attention. However I don't want to buy it under the precept that it contains *only* the extended editions. Can anyone confirm if it has the original motion pictures as well?



 The "Platinum Series Special Extended Edition" (or PSSEE for short, nah, hate overuse of acronyms) only contain the extended editions of the films plus a wealth of extras that you won't find on the theatrical version disks.

Options for you:

If you want both theatrical and extended versions, and don't give a hoot about all the extras, then get the "Theatrical and Extended Limited Edition (2003)".  You lose all the glorious extras from the first releases of the movies, but you actually get 6 brand new documentaries you won't find elsewhere.  Whether those 6 are worthwhile, I don't know.

If you want all those glorious extras, and in my opinion you should, then there is no gift set with everything.  You'll have to buy the theatrical version gift set, and the extended version gift set separately.  And if you are truly mad with desire to have all extras possible, you also have to get the gift set mentioned above for the extra 6 documentaries!!!

Hopefully, when these films are released in Blu-Ray, we'll get an "Everything and the Kitchen Sink" edition . . . .


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 5, 2008)

Many thanks DB.

I guess I'm gonna have to bite the bullet and buy the Motion Picture Trilogy and the Platinum Edition. There are some days when you just don't have 4 hours to devote to watching a single movie.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 5, 2008)

Dire Bare said:


> The "Platinum Series Special Extended Edition" (or PSSEE for short, nah, hate overuse of acronyms) only contain the extended editions of the films plus a wealth of extras that you won't find on the theatrical version disks.



So, the Platinum series is no different than the first Extended Edition series.



Dire Bare said:


> Hopefully, when these films are released in Blu-Ray, we'll get an "Everything and the Kitchen Sink" edition . . . .



I just want one whole extended film per disc, for a total of 3.


----------



## Dire Bare (Sep 6, 2008)

Ranger REG said:


> So, the Platinum series is no different than the first Extended Edition series.



As far as I am aware, yes.  But I am no DVD scooper or uber LOTR fan (a Ringer?).  Not what sure qualifies the set in question as platinum, other than perhaps a newish cover designed to entice yet another impulse purchase!


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 7, 2008)

Dire Bare said:


> As far as I am aware, yes.  But I am no DVD scooper or uber LOTR fan (a Ringer?).  Not what sure qualifies the set in question as platinum, other than perhaps a newish cover designed to entice yet another impulse purchase!



Beats me.

But if there are never-before-seen bloopers and outtakes, I might buy it.


----------



## el-remmen (Sep 8, 2008)

I wish there was a version with the extended versions of the first two films and the theatrical version of the 3rd.  RotK was the only one of the films made worse by the extension, while TTT was the _most_ improved by the extended edition.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 8, 2008)

Man, I'm still suffering with the VHS tapes of the movies. I've got the extended versions of the first two but not the third on VHS. Just watched them again a few weeks back and loved them all over again. I really need to get these on DVD. (Along with all the X-men movies, and the Aliens movies, etc, etc.)


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 8, 2008)

Phoenix8008 said:


> Man, I'm still suffering with the VHS tapes of the movies. I've got the extended versions of the first two but not the third on VHS. Just watched them again a few weeks back and loved them all over again. I really need to get these on DVD. (Along with all the X-men movies, and the Aliens movies, etc, etc.)



Haven't bought prerecorded VHS tape since I got my first DVD player (circa 1999).


----------



## Whitemouse (Sep 8, 2008)

Reveille said:


> There are some days when you just don't have 4 hours to devote to watching a single movie.



I hear that. 4 hours is a long time to devote to watching a single movie. I did exactly what you are planning Reveille. I bought the Motion Picture Trilogy and the Platinum Edition Trilogy. It is nice to have both, that way Josesh (my son) and I can enjoy watching any of the motion picture flicks when I have him every other weekend. I occassionally watch one of the extended edition, the Two Twowers being my fave. Whenever I watch RotK I make it a two day event, I just get restless watching TV for more than two or three hours at a time.


----------



## el-remmen (Sep 8, 2008)

I just watch the whole thing over a period of six days - watching half of each movie each day.


----------



## David Howery (Sep 17, 2008)

Reveille said:


> There are some days when you just don't have 4 hours to devote to watching a single movie.




that's why God made Fast Forward buttons....


----------



## Mark (Sep 17, 2008)

I am not sure whether to get this or wait for the diamond-encrusted inter-spliced commentary nine hour versions with complimentary cavier-covered popcorn edition.  What I would really like would be to see the three extended films as part of a IMAX experience all day fesitval complete with catered buffet.  That'd be a blast.


----------



## Sabathius42 (Sep 18, 2008)

A great majority of those "extras" are pretty dry.  Especially the directors commentary tracks.  I actually put on FOTR with the commentary when I was painting minis one day and this is an example of the 4 hours of commentary.

Director Chick 1: I remember that guy...he was sick the day we filmed this scene.
Peter Jackson:  Was he?
Director Chick 2: Yea, I think he had a cold.
Peter Jackson:  Hmm...
[5 minutes of movie dialogue]
Director Chick 1: That was  nice costume.
etc etc

The extra I wish EVERY movie came with was Spidermans pop-up-video style factoids while the movie played.

DS


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 18, 2008)

David Howery said:


> that's why God made Fast Forward buttons....



No, man made it.

Would be nice if God had installed a Rewind Button.


----------

